# The little noises that cost !!!!



## batastj (Oct 9, 2004)

It is the little things.... 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I haver some squeaks and noises. Anyone have an idea?

1.) When I start up my car in the am after it sits all night, I hear what i can only described as dry pump trying to prime itself. I have tried to hear it outside the car but I can't. I can only really hear it when I sit in the car. It seems like it comes from the front but who really knows. Any idea?

2.) Rattle in the back deck by the automatic shade. Slightly bad when the shade is up....really bad when the shade is down.

3.) Engine noise...like a tapping valve...but not the fuel injectors. More like something in the bottom.

4.) THE BIG ONE - When I hit bumps, I hear creaks and squeaks which seem to come from the front endS (both). More like something needs to be oiled....not a cv or bad joint....more like a suspension creak and squeak. tried some general oil but still squeaks...any idea

5.) When I first get into drive and the car hits around 2200 rpms there is this single noise...almost like the car is telling me that I reached 2200 rpm. Once the noise is heard I never hear it again unti the next time I start-up the car. Any idea.

6.) What noises should make me nervous? Engine and suspension.

I could use some help so please answer.....even if it is only a guess because a guess is more than I have now or know.


----------



## alpinewhite325i (Jan 20, 2002)

They all sound like typical BMW sounds to me.


----------

